# Hello from the land of Oz



## Ozzy (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi fellow cat lovers,

My name's Norm and I'm the proud new owner of 11 week old Ozzy who appears to be mostly Maine **** but his tail seems to be much too unbushy. Maybe it'll grow as he matures, I'm not sure, I haven't seen many Maine **** kittens. Hard to imagine him any larger than his present 1.9 lbs. Currently he's just a ball of fur so it's hard to determine what he might be mixed with. Perhaps someone with a more discerning eye can tell.

Ozzy will be the second cat this home has seen. The first, "Kitty" passed away this past July at age 17 from cancer. He was a very laid back lap cat that when we called out "elbow" would quickly come up and lay down with us and nuzzle on our elbow. He will be greatly missed. 

We live in Minnesota so though Ozzy will be primarily an indoor cat, a few supervised visits into the snow will definitely be in his future. 

Here's a picture of Ozzy. I think the sun was making his left eye kind of squint. I found it really hard to photograph him since he's either running around too fast or asleep. I was fortunate to catch him right before a nap.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

I'm so sorry about Kitty. atback

I'm in LOVE with Ozzy!!!! :luv


----------



## Ozzy (Nov 8, 2011)

marie73 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I'm so sorry about Kitty. atback
> 
> I'm in LOVE with Ozzy!!!! :luv


Thank you for the welcome and the condolences for Kitty.

And yes, I fell in love too! I'd been checking the local shelters online daily ever since Kitty passed on then one day I saw this picture:










I couldn't drive there fast enough. I was hooked. :crazy

~Norm


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh my! What a pretty baby kitty!! He has such lovely colours! 

My condolences on losing Kitty, it is hard to say goodbye.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

What a beautiful kitty! I'm in love too!! :luv

Sorry about your senior kitty. 

And welcome to the forum


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

He's certainly a handsome little boy.
So sorry about your 17 year old, I lost my 16 year old Maine **** to cancer in May and still miss her terribly, I know how much it hurt to lose a furry family member.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh,he's gorgeous! All that fluffy fur!


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Fluffy kittehs are the best! Such a handsome little man.

Sorry about the loss of Kitty, it sounds like he had a good long life with you.


----------



## Ozzy (Nov 8, 2011)

Layla0710 said:


> Fluffy kittehs are the best! Such a handsome little man.
> 
> Sorry about the loss of Kitty, it sounds like he had a good long life with you.


Kitty was very special to us. In fact it's going to take us a very long time to not call Ozzy, Kitty all the time.

Here's a good night picture of Ozzy:


----------



## Sphynxlover (Nov 1, 2011)

Ozzy is adorable!

Welcome to the forum! It is a great place to be and learn things


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum! What a beautiful little baby you have! Sorry to hear about Kitty. I'm sure Ozzy will bring lots of joy to your home!


----------

